# A Haven for Aquascapers.



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a great idea.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You should join it!

I envision a spot in which resources can be centrally located, not owned by a particular company or interest outside of Aquascaping of all realms, and a spot in which it can cross-link to organizations, companies, websites, et cetera that are rewarding people invested in the hobby and industry.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

A great idea, I kinda want your job :hihi:

I joined,
-Andrew


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Great idea X! I don't know that I'm up to the standard yet where I would meet the criteria to join, but I hope to eventually once I get a bit more experience.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I joined. I've never used Linkedin, so thanks for the intro.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, I finally joined. Awaiting approval from you to join your group.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I've made the rounds and added you guys - will probably start some discussions soon, (of course, anyone else can feel free to start one), as more people get on board.

My advice - don't just use LinkedIn for this! I'd also start building your connections/online resume stuff too. I wish I had started using it years ago.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Added the first round of discussion.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Waiting for your approval...


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

approved!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Connected! :wink:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Joining! Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll join in about a million years if I ever get this aquascaping thing figured out....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I joined...waiting for approval.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It is approved.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Aw man, I've been avoiding linkedin like I have facebook for a while but I guess I'll join for other business opportunities as well. People keep asking.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump for more members....????


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Really cool idea! I just signed up for a linkedin account for this haha.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I added some discussion topics, will probably try to run daily updates or so.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

I made a LinkLN profile today just so I could request to be part of this group!


----------

